# New, funky *ping* sound



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Has anyone else been blessed to hear the new Ping notification, or am I the only one haha

No more alarm-sounding beep death countdown for me.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Good, no more flash backs to my past life of living on a Submarine.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Has anyone else been blessed to hear the new Ping notification, or am I the only one haha
> 
> No more alarm-sounding beep death countdown for me.


Really what's it sound like? Does it come with the new redesigned app?


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't have the new redesigned app yet, but the ping sounds like a video game type of noise lol 

It isn't as loud as the previous beep of death, but it is more pleasant sounding


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I don't have the new redesigned app yet, but the ping sounds like a video game type of noise lol
> 
> It isn't as loud as the previous beep of death, but it is more pleasant sounding


Oh k. I usually don't hear the beeping cause I have my iPhone playing music so all it does it stop my music but when I have it set on radio, I hear the beep and it was annoying.

I'm going out right now to check the new sounds as I just updated the app for the week. No new redesign app yet in my market but uber support after I escalated the ticket said my market is getting new app mid December.

Edit: quickest test ever as I just went online and before I put my shirt on got a ping and it's the old beeping so I just ACRO and back to playing call of duty BO3 lol


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Has anyone else been blessed to hear the new Ping notification, or am I the only one haha
> 
> No more alarm-sounding beep death countdown for me.


Yes, I am getting the new ping as well. It's very weak and much more difficult to hear. I also have the new redesigned app.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Yes, I am getting the new ping as well. It's very weak and much more difficult to hear. I also have the new redesigned app.


What market are you in? I am in the San Francisco Market.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have the new app design but havnt noticed any new sounds. I haven't driven since last Friday so maybe it's changed since then....


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> What market are you in? I am in the San Francisco Market.


San Diego.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

New ping, old interface, and for some reason, it seems like notices when passengers cancel a ride, it doesn't give me the Bong of Death and a notice any more.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

JimS said:


> New ping, old interface, and for some reason, it seems like notices when passengers cancel a ride, it doesn't give me the Bong of Death and a notice any more.


Same here, when a rider cancels I don't get that bong nose and a notification any longer either


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Someone record it!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

It sounds like a video game sound you would hear when your character is underwater and drowning lol (like a drowning warning) haha


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> It sounds like a video game sound you would hear when your character is underwater and drowning lol (like a drowning warning) haha


I had a passenger cancel today and I did get the, "bong" noise.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> I had a passenger cancel today and I did get the, "bong" noise.


Well that's good, hopefully it's just a glitch on my end


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Same here, when a rider cancels I don't get that bong nose and a notification any longer either


Same happened to me today. Rider canceled. No sound, no warning message. I drove half way there before I fortunately received another ping. I would have been totally pissed if I drove all the way there and found out it was canceled.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay so what does that stoplight icon thing do in the upper right hand corner when you click it?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Okay so what does that stoplight icon thing do in the upper right hand corner when you click it?


Indicates and shows, traffic on the app.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Horsebm said:


> Indicates and shows, traffic on the app.


Traffic? Like, what? Google Maps already does that. Why would I want to see traffic? I guess for super busy cities like Los Angeles and San Francisco?


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> Traffic? Like, what? Google Maps already does that. Why would I want to see traffic? I guess for super busy cities like Los Angeles and San Francisco?


Uber is jealous of Google Maps and wants to look cool like them, so they added traffic, I guess.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Great lol so now I can log back in but the navigate option is gone. Once you accept a fare it shows the address but you can't click navigate so you have to manually type it into Google Maps now haha


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The traffic isnt even accurate.

I'm not even getting a ping sound anymore just the circle


----------



## Uber Lawrence (Feb 13, 2016)

Bring back the ping! The new sound is fine if your phone is out in front of you. In the next room charging, or in your jacket pocket, very, very hard to hear.


----------



## SteveNBham (Dec 30, 2015)

Uber Lawrence said:


> Bring back the ping! The new sound is fine if your phone is out in front of you. In the next room charging, or in your jacket pocket, very, very hard to hear.


Agree!!! The old sound was like winning on a slot machine. It was addicting and loud so you could hear it over the music. The new sound sucks. It's boring and quiet.


----------



## Uber Lawrence (Feb 13, 2016)

I sent an email to my local "Uber" (partners.florida at uber) expressing the opinion that Drivers should be allowed to choose their own alert sounds in Preferences. In order to be most successful for ourselves and the company, we have to have the tools which work best for us. Whatever your opinion, I encourage you to contact your locals and express it!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Really what's it sound like? Does it come with the new redesigned app?


Like a quiet bong sound.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Not a big fan of the new ping. I like the old one because it was more of a count down it helped if you were away from the phone or trying to determine if you are accepting the ride. Also the new one is quieter as mentioned early. Knowing things like this are a preference if would be nice if we had a choice like the ring on your cell phone.


----------

